# 4X2 or 2X2 ???



## KB41 (May 12, 2005)

I have a 2000 Frontier Crew Cab V6 manual transmission and I don't know if it is a 4X2 or 2X2. Would someone please tell what it is? Thanks


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

KB41 said:


> I have a 2000 Frontier Crew Cab V6 manual transmission and I don't know if it is a 4X2 or 2X2. Would someone please tell what it is? Thanks


look in the user manual for "locking rear differential" or something like that, to find the location of that button on your dash board.... if you dont have that function.. well then its a 2x2


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

KB41 said:


> I have a 2000 Frontier Crew Cab V6 manual transmission and I don't know if it is a 4X2 or 2X2. Would someone please tell what it is? Thanks


My understanding is that the designation is _# wheels _ x _# drive wheels_. So, I would think a:

4wd vehicle with lockers should be called a true 4x4
4wd vehicle without lockers could be called a 4x2, but it's still called a 4x4
2wd vehicle without lockers a 4x1, but it's still called a 4x2
2wd vehicle with lockers a true 4x2

But, what's a 2x2, a motorcycle with front & rear wheel drive???


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> My understanding is that the designation is _# wheels _ x _# drive wheels_. So, I would think a:
> 
> 4wd vehicle with lockers should be called a true 4x4
> 4wd vehicle without lockers could be called a 4x2, but it's still called a 4x4
> ...



I understand differently?

4x4... any vehicle that has and can spin all four wheels.. the lockers is just a feature of any 4 or 2 wheel drive vehicle to lock the differentails so that they all spin at the same rate rather than a varying rate 'unlocked'

4x2 any vehicle that has 4 wheels.. but 2 of the wheels can be locked by the differential

then we just have conventional 2wd's front or rear

now a motorcycle?...... lol..... your funny


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

jerryp58 said:


> My understanding is that the designation is _# wheels _ x _# drive wheels_. So, I would think a:
> 
> 4wd vehicle with lockers should be called a true 4x4
> 4wd vehicle without lockers could be called a 4x2, but it's still called a 4x4
> ...


Haahah, yea, 2x2 would be an AWD motorcycle.

Or a segway. HAH!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

A unlocked 4WD vehicle can definitely spin all four tires under the right circumstances. I've seen it done. There's no such label. If the vehicle is equipped with a front differential and axles, it is a 4x4. If it is only RWD, it is basically a 2x4.


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

I think the original question was whether or not he has 4wd. The return question should be "are the front ties driven? Are components in place to drive them?" There are models that resemble 4wd that are not. IE Prerunner... Might have to post a pic...


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

yeah ive seen a 4wd escalade spinning all 4 tires on a slick street doin dounuts, and no it didnt have a locking differential because at times you could really notice tires spinning at different speeds

and yes there are a few very few motercycles with AWD and ABS


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> My understanding is that the designation is _# wheels _ x _# drive wheels_. So, I would think a:
> 
> 4wd vehicle with lockers should be called a true 4x4
> 4wd vehicle without lockers could be called a 4x2, but it's still called a 4x4
> ...


Guess I should change that to lockers or LSD.

My point was that my non-LSD 4x2 is essentially a 4x1 since if one wheel breaks loose and spins, the other does nothing. In a non-LSD 4x4, only one wheel front and back would spin if it broke loose. Isn't that correct?

And absolutely KB41; if you've got a driveshaft going to a differential in the front *and * rear of the vehicle and either a solid axle or half-shafts going to the wheels, then you have 4wd.

The Tomohawk is "AWD" maybe even all wheel steering, right?


----------



## Vertigo1 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Yamaha ran a 2x2 bike in the Paris-Dakar Rally last year*

a two wheel drive motor cycle, and gearing and all running from the transmission up to the front end. They had some reliability issues with the new system, but when it was working they were upbeatable on loose surface stages. REALLY REALLY COOL system....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

jerryp58 said:


> My point was that my non-LSD 4x2 is essentially a 4x1 since if one wheel breaks loose and spins, the other does nothing. In a non-LSD 4x4, only one wheel front and back would spin if it broke loose. Isn't that correct?


Nope. It'll spin both rear tires under the right conditions. Thing is, if you give it enough gas it'll overpower the tire without traction and send all the power to it...that's all. It's always a 4x2, but depending on the traction situation, it may or may not spin both tires. Most of the time, it will only have enough traction to spin one tire. That's the way it works.


----------



## dange (Aug 23, 2004)

jerryp58 said:


> Guess I should change that to lockers or LSD.
> 
> My point was that my non-LSD 4x2 is essentially a 4x1 since if one wheel breaks loose and spins, the other does nothing. In a non-LSD 4x4, only one wheel front and back would spin if it broke loose. Isn't that correct?
> 
> ...


nope the tomohawk damlier-chryslers motorcycle with the vipersrt10 engine is rwd however due to the size of the bike it has 2 back wheeels and 2 front and as far as steering goes its got power steering to lean that big monster..
even if it was awd they couldnt stomp on the throttle the v10 has so much torque it tries to roll to bike on its side


----------

